
Facebook tracks your real life purchases - badrabbit
https://www.businessinsider.com/facebook-learns-what-you-buy-at-physical-stores-ads-explained-2019-12
======
NotSammyHagar
Good god, another way surveillance capitalism is tracking all of us. You have
to tell your credit cards not to sell info about your transactions, you have
to tell every frequent customer company not to sell your info, I have annual
privacy opt outs. This is a lot of bullshit. I want automatic opt out for
everything. It won't happy while our congress is still able to be purchased by
campaign donations.

~~~
NotSammyHagar
happy>happen (took too long to edit parent)

